# What is Zac Efron TAKING



## Wompatron (May 3, 2014)

What is Zac Efron taking? Growth?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3482525/Shirtless-Zac-Efron-flexes-bulging-biceps-completes-obstacle-course-Baywatch-months-training.html


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Low dose test , tren , anavar and cycled Clen and t3 same as what we use to get lean with addition on hgh considering he's loaded say 6iu eod


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

prob semen by the bucket load


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dunno but looks aesthetic as fuark

Zyzz is mirin brah


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

He takes this;


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Should have pulled the socks up a bit more to cover the calfs


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Who cares. He's in great shape!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

He looks awesome, I'd love to look like that tbf


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Ares said:


> He looks awesome, I'd love to look like that tbf


 His size and bodyfat levels can be acheived by 75% of this forum , some on here are too big, a good year of test and tren with a good solid diet would get most there , he is in good shape , back looks weak in some of they pics though


----------



## Onvi (Mar 9, 2013)

You could achieve that naturally with hard work and consistency.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

In to watch a load of bloated up f**ks who are 20% bodyfat and never completed a successful cut criticise him for being 'too small' and tell us 'he wouldn't look like he lifts in a shirt'. :lol:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Wompatron said:


> What is Zac Efron taking? Growth?


 Do you really expect an answer to this!?

The lad looks good and will be knee deep in clunge everywhere he goes. Fair play to him.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

He looks great but that look isn't impossible test and tren plus diet can be achieved within a year.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> He takes this;


 Oh vey!! Lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Mrs and her mother in law are here so I showed them this..

fvckin vultures


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Who is this guy ?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Plate said:


> Mrs and her mother in law are here so I showed them this..
> 
> fvckin vultures


 Do you mean your mother in law buddy, or is your Mrs married to someone else!? haha

He looks amazing and no matter what he is taking, he has the time to be fully committed to being in great shape as well as probably benefiting from having a meal service or personal chef and nutritionist to advise and prepare all of his meals.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Wompatron said:


> What is Zac Efron taking? Growth?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3482525/Shirtless-Zac-Efron-flexes-bulging-biceps-completes-obstacle-course-Baywatch-months-training.html
> 
> View attachment 122531


 Would bang


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> In to watch a load of bloated up f**ks who are 20% bodyfat and never completed a successful cut criticise him for being 'too small' and tell us 'he wouldn't look like he lifts in a shirt'. :lol:


 My goal physique srs


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Any guesses to his weight in pics ? 75kg ? 8-9% bodyfat ?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Not sure if srs

Hes lean yeah but he has no mass

????


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

More muscled and way ripped more thaan 90% of the haters that criticise him.

If anyone says he is tiny or small BASICLY hasnt got a slightest clue how this works.

He ain't massive of course, but Great shape.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

MrGRoberts said:


> Not sure if srs
> 
> Hes lean yeah but he has no mass
> 
> ????


 No mass?










Just because he's not some mutant-fridge lookin' mother****er, it means he has no mass? He's in great shape you sausage :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Do you mean your mother in law buddy, or is your Mrs married to someone else!? haha
> 
> He looks amazing and no matter what he is taking, he has the time to be fully committed to being in great shape as well as probably benefiting from having a meal service or personal chef and nutritionist to advise and prepare all of his meals.


 No I was right mate, when I say Mrs I really mean hostage


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Plate said:


> No I was right mate, when I say Mrs I really mean hostage


 Haha


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

pepperoni man , he was good on bear grylls had a bit of bottle


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

wtf has happened i typed in bear grylls and its been linked / hyjacked ?????


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Ares said:


> No mass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He has abs wooooow amazing!!!

hes slim.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

he looks good

can be achieved natural in 6 weeks


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

im on it 6 weeks sounds great


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

He's hot.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> Not sure if srs
> 
> Hes lean yeah but he has no mass
> 
> ????


 lol, no mass?

There are guys on this forum weighing 240lb who if they got down to that condition wouldnt come anywhere near him.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Hormones. He's taking hormones.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Compared to the mutants off today, arnie was small but in great shape. Haters gona hate, don't let jealousy seep under your skin


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Ares said:


>


 Game of Thrones, I approve :beer:


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Hes in fit shape, but thats just average young lad 18-20 shape, lean 10-12% bf, 75kg,


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Hes in fit shape, but thats just *average *young lad 18-20 shape, lean 10-12% bf, 75kg,


 lmao yeah right.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Not in as good shape as Ronaldo who is completely natural


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

banzi said:


> lol, no mass?
> 
> There are guys on this forum weighing 240lb who if they got down to that condition wouldnt come anywhere near him.


 When did I say anything about anyone on this forum???

He still has no mass.

SRS.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Nara said:


> lmao yeah right.


 Yeah right what? Hes about 12%, 75kg ish id say, the only diff between him and the 18yr old kid in the gym lifting his top up every 30 secs to check his abs are still there is the muscle maturity that comes with age


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Whatever he is taking, I want it!!

Its fun ro watch people H8 on him though. If 80% of the people on here could look like that, they already would.

I'd give my left nut to look that good..........anyone need a left nut?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

MrGRoberts said:


> Not sure if srs
> 
> Hes lean yeah but he has no mass
> 
> ????


 Why the f**k would he want mass, when he looks that good? Always come down to judging a physique on a bodybuilding level on here (inb4 "it's a bodybuilding forum", the site caters for all). 99.9% of the male population would rather look like that than an Mr O crowned since Arnie, maybe ever. I know I bloody would. It'd be a damn sight better to live with too. Fitter, faster, vastly more flexible...

Pissing myself at the people saying he just looks like any other lean lad too.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Whatever he is taking, I want it!!
> 
> Its fun ro watch people H8 on him though. If 80% of the people on here could look like that, they already would.
> 
> I'd give my left nut to look that good..........anyone need a left nut?


 How long do you think he will have that bf? Hes probably shaping up for a part, a lot of guys are only in peak condition for a few months a year if that. Instead of giving your left nut, how about taking your tongue out his arse,fkn train, eat, do cardio, and you might end up 10st, 12% bf


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

AngryBuddha said:


> How long do you think he will have that bf? Hes probably shaping up for a part, a lot of guys are only in peak condition for a few months a year if that. Instead of giving your left nut, how about taking your tongue out his arse,fkn train, eat, do cardio, and you might end up 10st, 12% bf


 Such hostility. Are you juicing?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Such hostility. Are you juicing?


 No, wanking


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

no one cares what he weights, or what his bf% is...all we want to know is, how big's his cock?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> In to watch a load of bloated up f**ks who are 20% bodyfat and never completed a successful cut criticise him for being 'too small' and tell us 'he wouldn't look like he lifts in a shirt'. :lol:


 Was literally going to post this so glad you did already :lol:

@Natty Steve'o ...


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Why the f**k would he want mass, when he looks that good? Always come down to judging a physique on a bodybuilding level on here (inb4 "it's a bodybuilding forum", the site caters for all). 99.9% of the male population would rather look like that than an Mr O crowned since Arnie, maybe ever. I know I bloody would. It'd be a damn sight better to live with too. Fitter, faster, vastly more flexible...
> 
> Pissing myself at the people saying he just looks like any other lean lad too.


 Oh dear lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

AngryBuddha said:


> No, wanking


 Not thinking about Zak I hope


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> In to watch a load of bloated up f**ks who are 20% bodyfat and never completed a successful cut criticise him for being 'too small' and tell us 'he wouldn't look like he lifts in a shirt'. :lol:


 We could all look like that if we tried, and let's not kid ourselves otheriwse!

Most of us just don't have the willpower to do it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Smitch said:


> We could all look like that if we tried, and let's not kid ourselves otheriwse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Smitch said:


> We could all look like that if we tried, and let's not kid ourselves otheriwse!
> 
> *Most of us just don't have the willpower to do it.*


 Your two sentences completely contradict.

First saying everyone could

then second saying most of us can't (due to lack of will-power).

if you haven't got the will-power or dedication to diet/look like that, then don't kid yourself, that means you *can't* look like that.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I never understood what exactly made this guy a celebrity and why he deserves so much media attention.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

AngryBuddha said:


> Hes in fit shape, but thats just average young lad 18-20 shape, lean 10-12% bf, 75kg,


 More like 8% mate.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Think he's been training with The Rock for series they doing together. Not everyone can look like that, if they could then atleast 50% on a bodybuilding forum like this would.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> I never understood what exactly made this guy a celebrity and why he deserves so much media attention.


 I guess it was his good looks cos it sure as s**t ain't his acting ability.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Your two sentences completely contradict.
> 
> First saying everyone could
> 
> ...


 Most of us have normal lives with limited time, resources and tools. Zach and whatever superstar have everything so its really not as impressive as some ppl tend to think.

I could elaborate further but I might upset most of the psycotic members on this board.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant :lol: people thinking that physique even needs drugs to be achievable, he's just lean with a bit of muscle and looks very good for it, probably has all his meals thoroughly prepared and weighed to the exact amounts and he is training with The Rock.

For those that think he's rinsing gear to achieve that physique should have a good look in the mirror and a big laugh at themselves.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I forgot my tinfoil hat at home... is Wompatron actually Zac Efron?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Absolutely brilliant :lol: people thinking that physique even needs drugs to be achievable, he's just lean with a bit of muscle and looks very good for it, probably has all his meals thoroughly prepared and weighed to the exact amounts and he is training with The Rock.
> 
> For those that think he's rinsing gear to achieve that physique should have a good look in the mirror and a big laugh at themselves.


 It doesn't need drugs but there's a good chance he uses them.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JUICE1 said:


> It doesn't need drugs but there's a good chance he uses them.


 Why is there a good chance? What is this assumption based on?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Most of us have normal lives with limited time, resources and tools. Zach and whatever superstar have everything so its really not as impressive as some ppl tend to think.
> 
> I could elaborate further but I might upset most of the psycotic members on this board.


 What's so difficult about preparing a few meals, training for 4-5 hours a week and doing some cardio around a normal life? That's literally all that's required to get in that condition. The part people on here struggle with is the willpower to stick to a low calorie diet, that's why the forum is full of perma bulkers.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Why is there a good chance? What is this assumption based on?


 It's was his lively hood to get in shape quickly for the new role and money is no object.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Your two sentences completely contradict.
> 
> First saying everyone could
> 
> ...


 I know what he means, don't be a douche!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> It's was his lively hood to get in shape quickly for the new role and money is no object.


 Complete and utter hearsay, he wasnt in bad shape before, consistent gym work, a perfect diet and some cardio, he probably weighs about 11stone. I think most people on here want to believe he is juicing hard because they've never seen an ab in their lives and want to belittle other peoples good work coz its something they cant achieve even with gear, laughable :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Absolutely brilliant :lol: people thinking that physique even needs drugs to be achievable, he's just lean with a bit of muscle and looks very good for it, probably has all his meals thoroughly prepared and weighed to the exact amounts and he is training with The Rock.
> 
> For those that think he's rinsing gear to achieve that physique should have a good look in the mirror and a big laugh at themselves.


 Will make a nice change from crying when I look in the mirror

anyway @Drogon you rate your self as a 10, how do you think you match up to zaky boy here?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Complete and utter hearsay, he wasnt in bad shape before, consistent gym work, a perfect diet and some cardio, he probably weighs about 11stone. I think most people on here want to believe he is juicing hard because they've never seen an ab in their lives and want to belittle other peoples good work coz its something they cant achieve even with gear, laughable :lol:


 Do you do online coaching ? :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

He's dreamy


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

ironman1985bcn said:


> More like 8% mate.


 Nowhere near 8%. And as for all the noodlenecks on here saying nobody on forums can get in that condition, give your fkn heads a wobble. The guy was a fat little actor, hes shaped up recently for a part in a film, cut weight, done a few circuits, and he looks well, very small, but lean and fit, nothing any average joe genetic gym goer could achieve in 12weeks of consistant dieting, training, peds wouldnt even be needed


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

superdrol said:


> I know what he means, don't be a douche!


 I don't get what you mean.

How can you say everyone can do something but then most people lack the will power and therefore can't.

It just doesn't make sense



Plate said:


> Will make a nice change from crying when I look in the mirror
> 
> anyway @Drogon you rate your self as a 10, how do you think you match up to zaky boy here?


 Never said more than a strong 8, it's you that suggesting 10. Maybe you want to include no **** next time?

but to answer your question, combined with his fame/wealth on top, no where close.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Most of us have normal lives with limited time, resources and tools. Zach and whatever superstar have everything so its really not as impressive as some ppl tend to think.
> 
> I could elaborate further but I might upset most of the psycotic members on this board.


 It's not hard to lift 3/4 times a week, eat a calorie deficit and maybe do some cardio?

perhaps pin some drugs

Thats all that's needed...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> I don't get what you mean.
> 
> How can you say everyone can do something but then most people lack the will power and therefore can't.
> 
> It just doesn't make sense


 It does, he means we all have the genetic make up to be able to lean up and if we were forced to eat a certain way and train a certain way in captivity for example most of us could look similar... In theory...

and then he speaks about reality, whereby most don't have the dedication, and will power to do it even though in theory they do have the ability...

theory and reality are two different things, in theory you should be able to differentiate between the two being relatively well educated, I rest my case!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

superdrol said:


> It does, he means we all have the genetic make up to be able to lean up and if we were forced to eat a certain way and train a certain way in captivity for example most of us could look similar... In theory...
> 
> and then he speaks about reality, *whereby most don't have the dedication*, and will power to do it even though in theory they do have the ability...
> 
> theory and reality are two different things, in theory you should be able to differentiate between the two being relatively well educated, I rest my case!


 Well then, having the 'genetic makeup' isn't good enough - that's only part of the equation. I might have had the genetic makeup to be as good as Lionel Messi at football but I didn't act upon it so it doesn't matter. :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I don't get what you mean.
> 
> How can you say everyone can do something but then most people lack the will power and therefore can't.
> 
> ...


 it may have been a joke then but I was sure I seen you rate yourself a 10

with some of the sh1t I have posted on this forum you think I'm going to put no **** on that?

Plus that saying is for confused boys in they're early 20's.. you know the type, the ones that usually rate themselves out of ten


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Plate said:


> it may have been a joke then but I was sure I seen you rate yourself a 10
> 
> with some of the sh1t I have posted on this forum you think I'm going to put no **** on that?
> 
> Plus that saying is for confused boys in they're early 20's.. you know the type, the ones that usually rate themselves out of ten


 It's an online forum as you say bud, nothing's serious.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

lol'ing at some of the replies on this thread.

#inb4UKMcivilwar


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Ares said:


>


 This thread was worth a visit for this meme alone.

I'm going to try and get it added to the bottom of my email signature for the day.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Well then, having the 'genetic makeup' isn't good enough - that's only part of the equation. I might have had the genetic makeup to be as good as Lionel Messi at football but I didn't act upon it so it doesn't matter. :lol:


 Correct but drogon was being very anal and I had to explain what the guy meant, I agree though, life's too short, besides you'll be sponsored soon the way your going so crack on with body building  It's just like there's a 10/10 bird out there that would fancy me... In the right situation and the right conditions of meeting... And we would share the same life goals... As far as I'm concerned though I love my lass


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

superdrol said:


> *Correct but drogon was being very ana*l and I had to explain what the guy meant, I agree though, life's too short, besides you'll be sponsored soon the way your going so crack on with body building  It's just like there's a 10/10 bird out there that would fancy me... In the right situation and the right conditions of meeting... And we would share the same life goals... As far as I'm concerned though I love my lass


 Not really, you just wanted to get involved.

Get out of his ass.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

looking good to me


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

There is word going about before those photos were taken he had taken insulin to pump up, just for that day though..

Possibly why he is looking so good


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> What's so difficult about preparing a few meals, training for 4-5 hours a week and doing some cardio around a normal life? That's literally all that's required to get in that condition. The part people on here struggle with is the willpower to stick to a low calorie diet, that's why the forum is full of perma bulkers.





Drogon said:


> It's not hard to lift 3/4 times a week, eat a calorie deficit and maybe do some cardio?
> 
> perhaps pin some drugs
> 
> Thats all that's needed...


 Both of you simplifies the case which is natural when you suffer from bigorexia.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscle_dysmorphia


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Both of you simplifies the case which is natural when you suffer from bigorexia.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscle_dysmorphia


 Or you might be over complicating it, what more is there to getting lean than doing regular exercise and being in a calorie deficit? Enlighten me please. And surely the ones who suffer from 'Bigorexia' are the ones saying he's small and has barley any muscle, no?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

f**k he is so good looking.

Zac, f**k me.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Both of you simplifies the case which is natural when you suffer from bigorexia.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscle_dysmorphia


 As above,

I do not think eating in a calorie deficit and training 3/4 times a week automatically makes you have a recognised medical condition :lol: , are you being serious?

Sounds like you're making excuses to me.

"I'm not lean because I do not have muscle dysmophia"

"I don't look like that because of genetics or a busy life"

"I could look like that IF i wanted - but i don't".

"we could all achieve that (despite about 5% of lifters actually doing so, if that)"


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks natural to me.

Achievable with good diet and training.

He has been doing the Ninja warrior style training.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> There is word going about before those photos were taken he had taken insulin to pump up, just for that day though..
> 
> Possibly why he is looking so good


 If he swang by UK-M before the photo shoot this is EXACTLY what happened.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> prob semen by the bucket load


 Beat me to it ha ha. Would love that level of body fat though


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Or you might be over complicating it, what more is there to getting lean than doing regular exercise and being in a calorie deficit? Enlighten me please. And surely the ones who suffer from 'Bigorexia' are the ones saying he's small and has barley any muscle, no?


 Yes most of the members suffer from bigo but the symptoms aren't the same. You're life is centered around bodybuilding and that's why you simplify the issue.

Genetics and psychology are the main factors, will-power is a limited attribute.

Zachs physique is A+ but his effort to achieve this is around D.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> Yes most of the members suffer from bigo but the symptoms aren't the same. You're life is centered around bodybuilding and that's why you simplify the issue.
> 
> Genetics and psychology are the main factors, will-power is a limited attribute.
> 
> Zachs physique is A+ but his effort to achieve this is around D.


 How do you know his effort is a D?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Zachs physique is A+ but his effort to achieve this is around D.


 Do you live and train with him?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> How do you know his effort is a D?


 He doesn't hes only a post or so away from being a Gold Member might have something to do with it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Yes most of the members suffer from bigo but the symptoms aren't the same. You're life is centered around bodybuilding and that's why you simplify the issue.
> 
> Genetics and psychology are the main factors, will-power is a limited attribute.
> 
> Zachs physique is A+ but his effort to achieve this is around D.


 My life isn't centered around bodybuilding at all fella. It's centered around my family, followed by my career with working out possibly being a very distant third, I spend ~6 hours a week in the gym tops.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Fair enough.

Was going to say apparently he has been training with the Rock. I doubt the Rock would allow someone to train with him at that lower capacity.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Think that physique is achievable naturally.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

the big question what is justin bieber taking?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> the big question what is justin bieber taking?


 She eats muscle food. Muscle food builds muscles.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> It's not hard to lift 3/4 times a week, eat a calorie deficit and maybe do some cardio?
> 
> perhaps pin some drugs
> 
> Thats all that's needed...


 Safe to say Zac looks better than you anyway.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> Safe to say Zac looks better than you anyway.


 He looks better than 90% of this forum and the population

Guys like you make me laugh :lol: .

Either jealousy, small

man syndrome or something of the sort.

Point scoring anonymously on the Internet to try and make yourself feel better because deep down you know you're nothing special.

Irl you're probably one of those typical losers that would come up to me, asking about gym, complimenting on gains and licking my a$$


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> He looks better than 90% of this forum and the population
> 
> Guys like you make me laugh :lol: .
> 
> ...


 hahahahahahaha


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> hahahahahahaha


 You know it's true, why else are you here if not to try and make yourself feel less inferior (it can't be training/dieting - you never post, about that, have an AVI etc)


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

As a few other said, I'm sure with the right training and diet ( personal trainers etc ) that physique is more than attainable . He had a slim build to start with also . And that physique is also mid training


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks too dry and full to be natty to me. Still looks awesome though.

Hail the new king of aesthetics. Rip zyzz...

:lol:


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> You know it's true, why else are you here if not to try and make yourself feel less inferior (it can't be training/dieting - you never post, about that, have an AVI etc)


 One minute you post replies to people saying "come on bro, its only a forum, it isn't real life." and the next you are saying the above to me?

I'll just be honest, I find you a complete and absolute tool. You literally are a massive loser and are bragging about people coming up to you in the gym when you have a physique that could be achieved in a 12 week course.

Why are you worrying so much about "Why I am here?" You literally couldnt be anymore wrong.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> One minute you post replies to people saying "come on bro, its only a forum, it isn't real life." and the next you are saying the above to me?
> 
> I'll just be honest, I find you a complete and absolute tool. You literally are a massive loser and are bragging about people coming up to you in the gym when you have a physique that could be achieved in a 12 week course.
> 
> Why are you worrying so much about "Why I am here?" You literally couldnt be anymore wrong.


 You think about things too much


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> You think about things too much


 You thought about taking that picture way too much.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> You thought about taking that picture way too much.


 If you think I'm a tool etc, why do you keep quoting me to get my attention.

Add me to your ignore list and crack on


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

According to wiki he is only 5,6 in height too so not exactly the tallest frame to build on.


----------



## Nugentfitness (Dec 30, 2015)

Gotta be smashing some var in there like


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

from high school musical ... to being admired on a body building forum who knew lol


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Drogon said:


> As above,
> 
> I do not think eating in a calorie deficit and training 3/4 times a week automatically makes you have a recognised medical condition :lol: , are you being serious?
> 
> ...


 Which confirms everything I said from the start my friend. Funnily enough Lyle McDonald said almost the same thing 5-10% succeeds due to the obsession/psychotic behavior which is vital for such results and achievements.



DLTBB said:


> My life isn't centered around bodybuilding at all fella. It's centered around my family, followed by my career with working out possibly being a very distant third, I spend ~*6 hours a week in the gym tops.*


 I guess you have the best genetics I've ever seen since the only thing you do is going to the gym.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> How do you know his effort is a D?


 He eat and lift everything else is managed by a crew just like any other star in Hollywood. You should know this my son.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jesus, people arguing over a picture of zac efron with no top on.

What a forum.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

hes only 5.6 jeez.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> He eat and lift everything else is managed by a crew just like any other star in Hollywood. You should know this my son.


 That doesn't suggest he makes no effort. It suggests that he is fortunate to have a support network, afforded to all celebrities who can afford it financially.

Dwayne Johnson has a phenomenal physique, Jake Gyllenhal (sp?) ripped up amazingly for Prince of Persia and the boxing movie he recently starred in.

Does Chris Hemsworth make no effort to bulk and play Thor?

I can't see your logic sorry.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> That doesn't suggest he makes no effort. It suggests that he is fortunate to have a support network, afforded to all celebrities who can afford it financially.
> 
> Dwayne Johnson has a phenomenal physique, Jake Gyllenhal (sp?) ripped up amazingly for Prince of Persia and the boxing movie he recently starred in.
> 
> ...


 I'm not surprised either since you don't know the difference of having everything served and doing all by yourself.

I don't understand why you compare The Rock with these guys he's been training since he was a kid and knows everything. Give me one example of an *actor* who was well-built before he got famous? Arnold, Batista, The Rock, Cena, Dolph Lundgren etc were all big before they entered the stage.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> I'm not surprised either since you don't know the difference of having everything served and doing all by yourself.
> 
> I don't understand why you compare The Rock with these guys he's been training since he was a kid and knows everything. Give me one example of an *actor* who was well-built before he got famous? Arnold, Batista, The Rock, Cena, Dolph Lundgren etc were all big before they entered the stage.


 Is the point your making that it is easier if everything is handed to to him or someone on a plate?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> I'm not surprised either since you don't know the difference of having everything served and doing all by yourself.
> 
> I don't understand why you compare The Rock with these guys he's been training since he was a kid and knows everything. Give me one example of an *actor* who was well-built before he got famous? Arnold, Batista, The Rock, Cena, Dolph Lundgren etc were all big before they entered the stage.


 Just because they get served food, and told what to do, doesn't mean they make a D for effort to attain good physiques.

Joe Manganiello (sp?) (guy from True Blood and Magic Mike) was well built before he became an actor.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Just because they get served food, and told what to do, doesn't mean they make a D for effort to attain good physiques.
> 
> Joe Manganiello (sp?) (guy from True Blood and Magic Mike) was well built before he became an actor.


 Joe looked like a carrot when he became an actor 2002 so you are incorrect. The overwhelming majority would have the same success if they had almost everything pointed out for them. It applies to everything.

More help = less effort. Still don't understand?



Colin said:


> Is the point your making that it is easier if everything is handed to to him or someone on a plate?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Id love to see a lot of people stand besides this dude.

Has anyone ever been backstage in a bodybuilding competition? Im saying this because I hear a lot of times from gym goers who think they are "big" and have never ben down below 10%bf, which slag off men's physique competitors as little tiny dudes with hardly no mass and are only "lean"... And sometimes they come across any of them on the backstage or perhaps in the gym and their perspective changes dramatically when besides them.

I must also add, that I see waaaaaaaay too much people focusing on their weight, and not on their muscle in this forum... And I only wish they could get down to 8%bf so they could see their bodyweight is far lower than what they would expect it to be.

Shredding down is an EGO KILLER who everyone should do once in a while.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

if youve never done it on a longish thread read the first page then skip to the last page. first page fine, last page childlike squabbling. always the case.

fair play to efron btw.. looks the nuts


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> hes only 5.6 jeez.


 It's all about the face @Yes


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks better than me, but if I had to pick I would rather look like arnold back when he was in predator to be honest.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

benji666 said:


> Looks better than me, but if I had to pick I would rather look like arnold back when he was in predator to be honest.












You're comparing Zac Efron to Arny?


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Id love to see a lot of people stand besides this dude.
> 
> Has anyone ever been backstage in a bodybuilding competition? Im saying this because I hear a lot of times from gym goers who think they are "big" and have never ben down below 10%bf, which slag off men's physique competitors as little tiny dudes with hardly no mass and are only "lean"... And sometimes they come across any of them on the backstage or perhaps in the gym and their perspective changes dramatically when besides them.
> 
> ...


 Why if it's an EGO KILLER? Doesn't sound very fun. I don't know about anyone else, but I train to look big to feed my ego, . My old training partner really shredded down last summer and he was tired as hell and couldn't get it up for the missus,said he felt like s**t . Never again he said. Personally I would only shred down if I planned to compete. Don't see the point otherwise.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> You're comparing Zac Efron to Arny?


 Why not? we are talking about who we would want to look like?,and I mentioned arnold's look in a movie ,not on the stage. Both are actors. Efron clearly is taking care of himself for movie roles.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

benji666 said:


> Why not? we are talking about who we would want to look like?,and I mentioned arnold's look in a movie ,not on the stage. Both are actors. Efron clearly is taking care of himself for movie roles.


 Arnold is a 7 time Mr Olympia winner and we're on a bodybuilding forum, of course you prefer his physique.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Who can say what he's running? Some people don't even need to be on test, tren and mast to get that it look - it's called not being a fat c**t and having a good diet. Not saying he's not on drugs because he clearly is but nobody can say for sure what he's using.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

@22, just good genetics


----------



## Doely1 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am pretty sure that Zac has something more than only good genetics and it is something like Clenbuterol, T3 and so on and also, very important, he has time for himself, i am pretty sure that having a body like he has now is something that is achieved only by hard work. My body is pretty similar to Zac's in the TIDALWAVE photo. But I would try so much to make it as it is his body at the current moment.... it is something I always dreamed about.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> @22, just good genetics


 Personally wouldn't call that good genetics


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Arnold is a 7 time Mr Olympia winner and we're on a bodybuilding forum, of course you prefer his physique.


 Don't you? , you are right, we are on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## Nugentfitness (Dec 30, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> I'm not surprised either since you don't know the difference of having everything served and doing all by yourself.
> 
> I don't understand why you compare The Rock with these guys he's been training since he was a kid and knows everything. Give me one example of an *actor* who was well-built before he got famous? Arnold, Batista, The Rock, Cena, Dolph Lundgren etc were all big before they entered the stage.


 I don't understand where you're coming from here?

There's only a limit to what people can do to help you get a good physique. Knowledge, provide the right food and equipment and that's it really.

I pay for gym use, I know what to eat to look a certain way and all the knowledge you need is readily available on the net or forums like this where people help each other. Yeah chances are he hasn't gone on a forum, but he is still the one having to lift the weights and beast himself day in day out. So what if he has someone cook his meals...we will all have it at some point when we get married haha


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

How big is teh cockle though?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

benji666 said:


> Why if it's an EGO KILLER? Doesn't sound very fun. I don't know about anyone else, but I train to look big to feed my ego, . My old training partner really shredded down last summer and he was tired as hell and couldn't get it up for the missus,said he felt like s**t . Never again he said. Personally I would only shred down if I planned to compete. Don't see the point otherwise.


 Because people weigh 90kg + bloated like hell and think they are "big" and think "if I lose 7kg Ill be shredded as fuark in 8 weeks"... Then they lose 17kg over 6 months and are still not lean.

Which means, they where not big in the first place.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I hate to be dragged into the 'is he/isn't he on roids? ' but he looks like he's on something to me.

I had very similar genetics to him in the age 22 pic and after a few years of bulking followed by a successful cut I was a lot softer, flatter and more watery when natural. I can back this up with pics if needed (bunch of pervs)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I know my body pretty well... I couldn't look like that naturally. Certainly not in the 8/12 week time frame that some are suggesting. I'd lose all size before I got to that bf level.

Then again I have a mate who could. Nothing to do with him being more dedicated than me, just a lucky f*ucker who can sits at 12% bf without even trying.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Hes got average joe shmo genetics, fkn zac effron.......... could pluck a half dozen kids out of any commercial gym in similar shape, scrawny little twats with abs, hes about 10st dripping wet, end of discussion. And for the ones saying guys on here couldnt get in that shape, you're a fkn idiot, have you ever even trained, do you train?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Hes got average joe shmo genetics, fkn zac effron.......... could pluck a half dozen kids out of any commercial gym in similar shape, scrawny little twats with abs, hes about 10st dripping wet, end of discussion. And for the ones saying guys on here couldnt get in that shape, you're a fkn idiot, have you ever even trained, do you train?


 Pics of you in better shape then


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Because people weigh 90kg + bloated like hell and think they are "big" and think "if I lose 7kg Ill be shredded as fuark in 8 weeks"... Then they lose 17kg over 6 months and are still not lean.
> 
> Which means, they where not big in the first place.


 Or theyre doing it all wrong, you show me a 90+kg bodybuilder with a 160+ bench, 250+ deadlift, who cant be get to sub 10% bf at 90-100kg? Were not talking about bloated chavs who have 3months training under their belt and no muscle, anyone that trains hard, eats consistantly, gets very strong as a result can keep a high bodyweight, and a low bf %


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Pics of you in better shape then


 This, post pics @AngryBuddha.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Personally wouldn't call that good genetics


 Is there a correlation between skinny and bad genetics? There're tons of transformations where ppl bash someones genetics when they are untrained and salute when trained. Zyzz is one of them.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@ironman1985bcn not everyone is smashing in 4.2 grams of gear of week like you are m8 , most of us are on 1-2ml


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Hes got average joe shmo genetics, fkn zac effron.......... could pluck a half dozen kids out of any commercial gym in similar shape, scrawny little twats with abs, hes about 10st dripping wet, end of discussion. And for the ones saying guys on here couldnt get in that shape, you're a fkn idiot, have you ever even trained, do you train?


 and yet we have not been honoured with your pics yet.

Seriously mate, until you post a pic that is anywhere near passing Zacs "Joe Schmo genetics" you need to be quiet.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Hes got average joe shmo genetics, fkn zac effron.......... *could pluck a half dozen kids out of any commercial gym in similar shape, scrawny little twats with abs, hes about 10st dripping wet, end of discussion.* And for the ones saying guys on here couldnt get in that shape, you're a fkn idiot, have you ever even trained, do you train?


 Eg, @Drogon excluding the abs....!

The guy in question does not look anything special imo. His Bf% is or has been estimated between say 8 -12% in this thread, however I feel he will be rather small in BB terms. In my experience this is easily achievable naturally by simply skipping a few dinners (eating right) and training hard...lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol at how this has turned into bickering with EVERYONE now.

Fact is, apart from @DLTBB and @ironman1985bcn no one even looks as good as Zac in this thread (even if they think they do, they don't, they're fat).

I was one of them, I thought I had appreciable muscle mass at 207lbs, thought I would be lean and fantastic at 190-195lbs.

When in reality, had a very successful cut so far and I'm down to 186lbs and probably still need to drop another 5-10lbs to be legit lean.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Lol at how this has turned into bickering with EVERYONE now.
> 
> *Fact is, apart from @DLTBB and @ironman1985bcn no one even looks as good as Zac in this thread* (even if they think they do, they don't, they're fat).
> 
> ...


 excuse me?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> excuse me?


 sorry and you ofc, don't get upset


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> sorry and you ofc, don't get upset


 thank you...


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Lol at how this has turned into bickering with EVERYONE now.
> 
> Fact is, apart from @DLTBB and @ironman1985bcn no one even looks as good as Zac in this thread (even if they think they do, they don't, they're fat).
> 
> ...


 I think you should lay off the drugs for a while my son.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Eg, @Drogon excluding the abs....!
> 
> The guy in question does not look anything special imo. His Bf% is or has been estimated between say 8 -12% in this thread, however I feel he will be rather small in BB terms. In my experience this is easily achievable naturally by simply skipping a few dinners (eating right) and training hard...lol


 You are 30% bodyfat.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Eg, @Drogon excluding the abs....!
> 
> The guy in question does not look anything special imo. His Bf% is or has been estimated between say 8 -12% in this thread, however I feel he will be rather small in BB terms. *In my experience* this is easily achievable naturally by simply skipping a few dinners (eating right) and training hard...lol


 So you've looked like that?

What experience do you have being that lean being an overweight natty all your life thinking you actually have a large amount of muscle.

Fact is, you'd have to drop 40-50lbs to look anything like that. Which i highly doubt you could ever do.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> I think you should lay off the drugs for a while my son.


 Or just ignore my post because I'm right, that works.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Eg, @Drogon excluding the abs....!
> 
> The guy in question does not look anything special imo. His Bf% is or has been estimated between say 8 -12% in this thread, however I feel he will be rather small in BB terms. In my experience this is easily achievable naturally by simply skipping a few dinners (eating right) and training hard...lol


 You would be smaller than Zac when you actually manage to cut down to 10%


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Hes got average joe shmo genetics, fkn zac effron.......... could pluck a half dozen kids out of any commercial gym in similar shape, scrawny little twats with abs, hes about 10st dripping wet, end of discussion. And for the ones saying guys on here couldnt get in that shape, you're a fkn idiot, have you ever even trained, do you train?


 If this is your true estimation then I cannot take you seriously....However......And.... your point is.... ?


----------



## Nugentfitness (Dec 30, 2015)

Drogon said:


> sorry and you ofc, don't get upset


 Yeah little amused at that lol


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> Is there a correlation between skinny and bad genetics? There're tons of transformations where ppl bash someones genetics when they are untrained and salute when trained. Zyzz is one of them.


 I think the term 'genetics' is kicked around bodybuilding and used to describe so many different things now....fwiw, i think there are 4 broad categories of 'genetic gifts or advantages'...

1. Structure- bone width/thickness including joints size.... broad shoulders, barrel ribcage,small hips,knee joints and wrists.

2. Insertions/muscle belly shape- quads that insert low into the knee, full biceps that attach low at the elbow,pecs that attach right up to the collarbone and spread evenly over the ribcage, calves that attach low at the ankle. In short, full round muscle bellies give the illusion of more size...

3. Metabolism- genetic propensity to remain lean seemingly regardless of diet.....lucky [email protected]

4. Chemistry- the inbuilt ability to process and use exogenous hormones in an utterly unique way, better tolerance of higher dosages for longer durations and basically a higher threshold for muscular development...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Lol at how this has turned into bickering with EVERYONE now.
> 
> Fact is, apart from @DLTBB and @ironman1985bcn no one even looks as good as Zac in this thread (even if they think they do, they don't, they're fat).
> 
> ...


 I'd like to think I have been as lean as him with more muscle mass, my journal pics I think (unless I am massively over estimating myself suggest I have been).

Not in @DLTBB's league though, but working on it.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Or just ignore my post because I'm right, that works.


 More like you're suffering from premenstrual syndrome.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Double quote ....? Quote function gone mad!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I'd like to think I have been as lean as him with more muscle mass, my journal pics I think (unless I am massively over estimating myself suggest I have been).
> 
> Not in @DLTBB's league though, but working on it.


 You are mate. I was just illustrating a point.

They're just the two I could see on that page (wasn't going to trawl through them all to see who was involved! ) :lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> More like you're suffering from premenstrual syndrome.


 You seem hurt.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You are mate. I was just illustrating a point.
> 
> They're just the two I could see on that page (wasn't going to trawl through them all to see who was involved! ) :lol:


 Fair enough.

I gave up trying to make a point in this thread earlier.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> I think the term 'genetics' is kicked around bodybuilding and used to describe so many different things now....fwiw, i think there are 4 broad categories of 'genetic gifts or advantages'...
> 
> 1. Structure- bone width/thickness including joints size.... broad shoulders, barrel ribcage,small hips,knee joints and wrists.
> 
> ...


 I agree but its quite funny how ppl bash someone who's not muscular with "bad genetics" and when the same guy pack on muscles he's suddenly "better/genetically" than 99% of the members on this board.

No muscles = bad genetics
Muscle and low bf = awesome genetics


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> So you've looked like that?
> 
> *What experience do you have being that lean *being an overweight natty all your life thinking you actually have a large amount of muscle.
> 
> Fact is, you'd have to drop 40-50lbs to look anything like that. Which i highly doubt you could ever do.


 I have been this lean for most of my early, late teens and the magority of my adult life. It was not until I hit 35 that I could hold onto body fat. My genetics, lifestyle, training regime and diet. kept me lean without trying.

I can drop BF quite easily I simply don't eat as much or I up my activity.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Personally wouldn't call that good genetics


 Average genetics, plus he's small. (Someone said 5 6).


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Wompatron said:


> What is Zac Efron taking? Growth?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3482525/Shirtless-Zac-Efron-flexes-bulging-biceps-completes-obstacle-course-Baywatch-months-training.html
> 
> View attachment 122531


 Nothing?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry, when did someone need to have a pleasing physique to be able to criticise someone else.

Have you taken a look at the judging panel on most shows?

I thought I'd joined a bodybuilding forum, not mumsnet.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

AngryBuddha said:


> How long do you think he will have that bf? Hes probably shaping up for a part, a lot of guys are only in peak condition for a few months a year if that. Instead of giving your left nut, how about taking your tongue out his arse,fkn train, eat, do cardio, and you might end up 10st, 12% bf


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

He looks good, not scary big which puts off women. Fairplay to the guy. Some jealous b1tches on this forum "he's not even that big, I'm bigger, etc. etc." Yeah, whatever lads, he's not trying to be huge, and I can guarantee he can get more women than any of us.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Mogadishu said:


> Is there a correlation between skinny and bad genetics? There're tons of transformations where ppl bash someones genetics when they are untrained and salute when trained. Zyzz is one of them.


 I don't think he has bad genetics either.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> I agree but its quite funny how ppl bash someone who's not muscular with "bad genetics" and when the same guy pack on muscles he's suddenly "better/genetically" than 99% of the members on this board.
> 
> No muscles = bad genetics
> Muscle and low bf = awesome genetics


 Definitely, thats why the term 'genetics' is such a misnomer.... a skinny untrained guy looks like.... a skinny untrained guy..... until you train him.... and compare him against another guy. Bottom line.... steroids work, we all know this.... they work EXTREMELY well, so well that they can 'mask' genetic flaws if you like. Only when you compare our man to a guy with said physiogical advantages does the difference become apparent....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Let's see how he looks at 40

After 25 years of drinking smoking and using all kind of drugs...

He fu**ing wish to look like me


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Gavinmcl said:


> @ironman1985bcn not everyone is smashing in 4.2 grams of gear of week like you are m8 , most of us are on 1-2ml


 What does thar have to do with nothing We are going on about?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

this threads a corker, if efron was bigger everyone would be saying he was fat.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Well then, having the 'genetic makeup' isn't good enough - that's only part of the equation. I might have had the genetic makeup to be as good as Lionel Messi at football but I didn't act upon it so it doesn't matter. [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=2b7a300c79772472154509b8f051e685193f8e4e8ffa7d8da607075278fb678e[/IMG]


 No Messi has a natural born ability if 1,000,000 people trained, ate, etc like Messi he'd still be better than the other 999,999.

If 1,000,000 people trained, ate etc like Zac Efron, 500,000 would probably have a better physique than him.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Wompatron said:


> What is Zac Efron taking? Growth?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3482525/Shirtless-Zac-Efron-flexes-bulging-biceps-completes-obstacle-course-Baywatch-months-training.html
> 
> View attachment 122531


 Wearing them shorts to cover up his sh1te legs no doubt.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Why all the hate he's in good shape and looking good IMO?

I like how a high majority are saying this is achievable easily yet don't look like that and some don't even have an avi up to start with :whistling: .


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> No Messi has a natural born ability if 1,000,000 people trained, ate, etc like Messi he'd still be better than the other 999,999.
> 
> If 1,000,000 people trained, ate etc like Zac Efron, 500,000 would probably have a better physique than him.


 Messi has been on HGH since he was a child.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol @ the easily achievable in a year. Looks better than 95%! Of the forum. Couple that compete and dtlbb look better that's it.

Hes always been lean as f**k. If he's on anything it's nothing much, test var and gh.

yes I'm mirin. Literally dripping in pussy


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I like how a high majority are saying this is achievable easily yet don't look like that and some don't even have an avi up to start with :whistling: .


 Its very achievable if you are a dwarf.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Mogadishu said:


> Its very achievable if you are a dwarf.


 5 6 isn't a dwarf, on the smaller side yes but referring to him as a dwarf is just ignorant.

Assuming your saying you don't look like him and it's not easily achievable because you're on the taller side? That's just an excuse.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> 5 6 isn't a dwarf, on the smaller side yes but referring to him as a dwarf is just ignorant.
> 
> Assuming your saying you don't look like him and it's not easily achievable because you're on the taller side? That's just an excuse.


 Small man syndrome all over this post


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Small man syndrome all over this post


 Haha definitely mate, dwarf checking in.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha definitely mate, dwarf checking in.


 Manlet crew 4lyf


----------



## Wompatron (May 3, 2014)

woah guys, i just wanted to know what you lot thought he might be taking so I could jab my anoos.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

wait a minute, a Baywatch MOVIE?

That'll be proper shite.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Guy is in good shape, lower bf% than 90% of gym goers could get to (myself included).

There are loads of young guys at my gym who rock a six pack, but truthfully none hold the muscle this guy has. I'm not saying he is huge but a lot of people don't seem to understand how a physique changes as bf drops this low.

Those saying this is easily achievable natty in a short time frame lol,I would love to see just one photo to back it up.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> wait a minute, a Baywatch MOVIE?
> 
> That'll be proper shite.












I guess Zach wasn't tall enough to play Mitch although he looks like David Hasselhoff .


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Loving this thread, ran out of likes

I'd be more than happy to look like that

I do reckon he has had a little bit of chemical assistance though, purely because he is an actor, a successful one at that, and they do have to lose/gain weight in very short spaces of time

Regardless, he looks great - fairly sure that the only guys that would not want to look like that are ones who already look as good or better...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

jchpowell said:


> Messi has been on HGH since he was a child.


 Lol I think this is actually true tbf


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Lol I think this is actually true tbf


 Google it lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Manlet crew 4lyf


 Haha definitely. Just remember mate all your gains are because you're a manlet :whistling: .


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Wompatron said:


> woah guys, i just wanted to know what you lot thought he might be taking so I could jab my anoos.


 Depends on your starting point.

Little bit of test, a dry oral and a strict progressive calorie deficit. That is all that is needed to achieve that in that space of time.


----------



## chattaj (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks likes hes on gear to me. If he was natural he wouldnt hold as much muscle or look as vascular and full as he does.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

He's in better shape than me, therefore he's on steroids.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Mogadishu said:


> Its very achievable if you are a dwarf.


 Is that you in avi?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Tomahawk said:


> He's in better shape than me, therefore he's *training smarter and eating cleaner.*


 Fixed


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/buff-male-stars-like-zac-7542260.amp?client=ms-android-samsung#


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

I admire those that can successfully get into this condition whenever their will dictates. I've only managed it once in 7 years of training.

Whether or not he's on imo, should not be the point of discussion. What is relevant is that he's got into amazing shape (certainly from where he started) and his consistent discipline has got him there. Consistent diet, sleeping pattern, smart training and somewhere in the distance, pining protocol, have all been in check.

This is something, having followed some logs on here, is lacking for the majority of this board, myself included. My own story being one of vascilating between thinking I'm too fat to bulk and too small to cut. Sound familiar? Going round a steady 100kg circle for life!

Honestly, threads like this make me wanna log a diet to see if I can do it again.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Are people really saying he looks to small etc ?

Hes in fu**ing great shape imo

mass or no mass


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

banzi said:


>


 They could be twins


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Is that you in avi?


 I don't need an avi to prove my knowledge and physique my son.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> I don't need an avi to prove my knowledge and physique my son.





banzi said:


>


 Zac should compete


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Zac should compete


 He's made for MP my son.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Mogadishu said:


> I don't need an avi to prove my knowledge and physique my son.


 My son!  quality :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Personally wouldn't call that good genetics


 No but he has pec shape, vascular arms and the outline of abs even through not training.

Some guys don't have any of that which makes it nearly impossible to get his physique without using.

It's all genetics


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


>


 Most women would say the bottom guy looks weird and ridiculous. Only other bbers think that look Is good.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> He's made for MP my son.


 Agreed, I need his tan tho, defo adds a few points


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

He looks good in the close up photos but in the photos where the camera is further back he looks very skinny!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

banzi said:


>


 out of those two, i think efron looks better.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> out of those two, i think efron looks better.


 anyone who think Branch looks better has mental health issues.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

banzi said:


> anyone who think Branch looks better has mental health issues.


 Kept tempting a photo comparison like that yesterday, but couldn't be arsed to wade back into the debate at the time to be honest.

Ask a good cross section of men who'd they prefer to look like and women who'd they'd prefer to bang (even with the faces cut off the pic) and there's not a chance any result would ever be less than 95% in Efron's favour.

It says a lot about the state of bodybuilding when the majority of one of the UK's top bodybuilding forums would rather look like Efron than a Mr O competitor (myself included).

It's dying if it continues as it is.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Kept tempting a photo comparison like that yesterday, but couldn't be arsed to wade back into the debate at the time to be honest.
> 
> Ask a good cross section of men who'd they prefer to look like and women who'd they'd prefer to bang (even with the faces cut off the pic) and there's not a chance any result would ever be less than 95% in Efron's favour.
> 
> ...


 Dying as in traditional bodybuilding, probably as it doesn't appeal to the masses. MP is getting bigger and bigger though, and it's not as if those guys are exactly weeds or anything.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Sphinkter said:


> Dying as in traditional bodybuilding, probably as it doesn't appeal to the masses. MP is getting bigger and bigger though, and it's not as if those guys are exactly weeds or anything.


 Yeah. Exactly that.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Kept tempting a photo comparison like that yesterday, but couldn't be arsed to wade back into the debate at the time to be honest.
> 
> Ask a good cross section of men who'd they prefer to look like and women who'd they'd prefer to bang (even with the faces cut off the pic) and there's not a chance any result would ever be less than 95% in Efron's favour.
> 
> ...


 OBVIOUSLY. Women have always and will always prefer a lean athletic looking physique over a juiced up vascular mass monster.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> Kept tempting a photo comparison like that yesterday, but couldn't be arsed to wade back into the debate at the time to be honest.
> 
> Ask a good cross section of men who'd they prefer to look like and women who'd they'd prefer to bang (even with the faces cut off the pic) and there's not a chance any result would ever be less than 95% in Efron's favour.
> 
> ...


 Good.Let it die.Modern bodybuilding, is a fiasco.A freak show.A display of grotesque mutated laboratory experiments, whos only parameter for winning is size.Coleman, Warren, Piano, et al and the plethora of other "atheletes" who can barely walk, or talk without becoming breathless.

Who in all honesty, could look at these, as examples of the Apogee of human development?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Good.Let it die.Modern bodybuilding, is a fiasco.A freak show.A display of grotesque mutated laboratory experiments, whos only parameter for winning is size.Coleman, Warren, Piano, et al and the plethora of other "atheletes" who can barely walk, or talk without becoming breathless.
> 
> Who in all honesty, could look at these, as examples of the Apogee of human development?


 Need....rep....button....back... Haha.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Good.Let it die.Modern bodybuilding, is a fiasco.A freak show.A display of grotesque mutated laboratory experiments, whos only parameter for winning is size.Coleman, Warren, Piano, et al and the plethora of other "atheletes" who can barely walk, or talk without becoming breathless.
> 
> Who in all honesty, could look at these, as examples of the Apogee of human development?


 I had to search what apogee meant, but I agree.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

DLTBB said:


> OBVIOUSLY. Women have always and will always prefer a lean athletic looking physique over a juiced up vascular mass monster.


 True. My main point was the male opinion, especially one of that on a bodybuilding forum. Just threw the women in there afterwards.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes said:


> I had to search what apogee meant, but I agree.


 first time seeing your avi on laptop not on my phone - I thought I was like a cartoon black guy before.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> first time seeing your avi on laptop not on my phone - I thought I was like a cartoon black guy before.


 Lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Kept tempting a photo comparison like that yesterday, but couldn't be arsed to wade back into the debate at the time to be honest.
> 
> Ask a good cross section of men who'd they prefer to look like and women who'd they'd prefer to bang (even with the faces cut off the pic) and there's not a chance any result would ever be less than 95% in Efron's favour.
> 
> ...


 Stupid comparison, but as usual everyone takes banzi's bait. Funny he never posts an aesthetic BB as it void his silly argument.

Lets look at the up and coming BB's (Cedric, Cody...) not old guy on his way out. Pretty sure BB is not dying.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes said:


> Lol


 Wow so did I until I just zoomed in.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Stupid comparison, but as usual everyone takes banzi's bait. Funny he never posts an aesthetic BB as it void his silly argument.
> 
> Lets look at the up and coming BB's (Cedric, Cody...) not old guy on his way out. Pretty sure BB is not dying.


 Cody?

He is ****ed, his shape is all wrong and his waist is just about gone.










You might not want to admit it but trying to look like the current crop of pro bodybuilders, (Cedric included) is mental illness, its no different than people who are anorexic or body dysmorphic who want to have limbs amputated


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> Stupid comparison, but as usual everyone takes banzi's bait. Funny he never posts an aesthetic BB as it void his silly argument.
> 
> Lets look at the up and coming BB's (Cedric, Cody...) not old guy on his way out. Pretty sure BB is not dying.


 Banzi? Trolling? No, I just can't accept that, sorry. 

Obviously he picked Branch for giggles. I would've gone to the top and chosen Heath for a comparison.

Cedric looks great, much more appealing than the pregnant look many of the others sport.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> Cody?
> 
> He is ****ed, his shape is all wrong and his waist is just about gone.
> 
> ...


 Shawn Roden still looks alright. Besides that the 'mass monster' look isn't my cup of tea. I prefer the 80's and early 90's guys by far. Yates kinda ruined bodybuilding in a way making everybody need to get fu**ing huge to stand a chance against him.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Shawn Roden still looks alright. Besides that the 'mass monster' look isn't my cup of tea. I prefer the 80's and early 90's guys by far. Yates kinda ruined bodybuilding in a way making everybody need to get fu**ing huge to stand a chance against him.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Fixed


 Whooosh


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Cody?
> 
> He is ****ed, his shape is all wrong and his waist is just about gone.
> 
> ...


 OK, if you say so.

Another C, Calum Von Moger.

Pushing the body where is doesn't want to go requires a special mindset I'll give you that, but it is not a mental illness.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


>


 This


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Tbf the forum is a terrible represention of bodybuilding. Probably less than 5% of the members are bodybuilders, and not much more have any interest in bodybuilding itself.
> 
> This forum is full of gym rats and fat people. *Go to a proper bb forum* and nobody would want to look like Efron


 care to post a link?

and how many shows have you competed in?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> OK, if you say so.
> 
> Another C, Calum Von Moger.
> 
> Pushing the body where is doesn't want to go requires a special mindset I'll give you that, but it is not a mental illness.


 No, its a mental illness, you will realise this when you come to your senses, we have all been there, trust me.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> No
> 
> Do I need to compete to know this isn't a proper bbing forum? The lack of competitive bodybuilders and bodybuilding related discussion will tell you that.


 So which one are you?

A gym rat or a fat person?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> No
> 
> Do I need to compete to know this isn't a proper bbing forum? The lack of competitive bodybuilders and bodybuilding related discussion will tell you that.


 bodybuilders compete in shows, gym rats just post on forums.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> So which one are you?
> 
> A gym rat or a fat person?


 nicely put.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> No, its a mental illness, you will realise this when you come to your senses, we have all been there, trust me.


 Is that why you are on medication now, bigorexia got the better of you?

You have the wrong mindset to be a bodybuilder, if you think it is a mental illness to want to better yourself physically.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Is that why you are on medication now, bigorexia got the better of you?
> 
> You have the wrong mindset to be a bodybuilder, if you think it is a mental illness to want to better yourself physically.


 Its not a mental illness to want to better yourself, it is a mental illness to want to look like a blown up water balloon and destroy your health in the process.

I have said before, I dont want to associate with the term "bodybuilder" every time I hear it I cringe.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its not a mental illness to want to better yourself, it is a mental illness to want to look like a blown up water balloon and destroy your health in the process.
> 
> I have said before, I dont want to associate with the term "bodybuilder" every time I hear it I cringe.


 A bodybuilder that claims not to bodybuild? Oxymoron! I would call that a mental illness lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> A bodybuilder that claims not to bodybuild? Oxymoron! I would call that a mental illness lol.


 I dont associate with the term bodybuilder.

What part of that are you struggling with?

In the bodybuilding world people may call me a bodybuilder, in the world of rational normal people Im just a bloke who goes to the gym to keep fit.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I dont associate with the term bodybuilder.
> 
> What part of that are you struggling with?
> 
> In the bodybuilding world people may call me a bodybuilder, in the world of rational normal people Im just a bloke who goes to the gym to keep fit.


 Who says I'm struggling. Doing what you like to do :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvxk all y'all


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Shawn Roden still looks alright. Besides that the 'mass monster' look isn't my cup of tea. I prefer the 80's and early 90's guys by far. Yates kinda ruined bodybuilding in a way making everybody need to get fu**ing huge to stand a chance against him.


 No the judges ruined it by picking him as the winner. And they've continued to do it for decades, so this is why pro bbing has become a joke. Huge guys that no one wants to look like except other bbers to win comps. BBing should be about aesthetics not about how much size you can put on. After all it's about shaping and sculpting the human body to make it look as beautiful as possible, not like some roided up monster with over sized lats, an hgh gut and legs that look so big they're deformed.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Neither that's why I hardly post


 so, a schmo then?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvxk all y'all


 Keep it gangsta playah.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Keep it gangsta playah.


 Fo sho


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes said:


> Lol


 s**t I thought the same loool :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Cody?
> 
> He is ****ed, his shape is all wrong and his waist is just about gone.
> 
> ...


 Lol this.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Why all the hate he's in good shape and looking good IMO?
> 
> I like how a high majority are saying this is achievable easily yet don't look like that and some don't even have an avi up to start with :whistling: .


 Looking like that he will see more pussy than a vet. That's why you're all getting so bitchy.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> > so, a schmo then?
> ...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Drogon said:


> He looks better than 90% of this forum and the population
> 
> Guys like you make me laugh :lol: .
> 
> ...


 So you think a guy that weighs about 12 stone and about 12% bf looks better than 90% of people who post on a training forum. You smoking crack? The guy lolols good, the guys handsome for sure women wet their knickers over him. But seriously get a grip


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> first time seeing your avi on laptop not on my phone - I thought I was like a cartoon black guy before.


 Thats what i thought! Cartoon black dude with headdress thing on......


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

I was around him last summer for most of 2 days onset and he looked hard and dry AF!

Also, when I say it was hot, it well into the upper 90's breaking into 100 degrees out. We're on the beach ALLDAY. He had on a long sleeve shirt, slacks, a sweater wrapped around his neck and shades, . .ALLDAY in hot as sh!t sun. At one point for a short spell there was this little chick fanning him with big cardboard, but only for a few minutes. the rest of us were roasting. It seemed to botherhim ZERO, so he had to have been spending a lot of time in a sauna.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> So you think a guy that weighs about 12 stone and about 12% bf looks better than 90% of people who post on a training forum. You smoking crack? The guy lolols good, the guys handsome for sure women wet their knickers over him. But seriously get a grip


 There's 3-5 AVi's in this whole thread that are better

As said, this forum is full of people who think they're 15% BF but in reality are 25% and can't even diet to that level


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Drogon said:


> There's 3-5 AVi's in this whole thread that are better
> 
> As said, this forum is full of people who think they're 15% BF but in reality are 25% and can't even diet to that level


 You're basing it on avi's lol not everyone likes staring at themselves every time they post lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> You're basing it on avi's lol not everyone likes staring at themselves every time they post lol


 Reply not addressing my point just deflecting - check


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Reply not addressing my point just deflecting - check


 You're a solicitor no? Or training to be one? Your basing your opinion on a figure plucked out of thin air with no facts whatsoever you may want to address that, conjecture and whilst ass assumptions I don't believe wash in the legal world I may be wrong


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> You're a solicitor no? Or training to be one? Your basing your opinion on a figure plucked out of thin air with no facts whatsoever you may want to address that, conjecture and whilst ass assumptions I don't believe wash in the legal world I may be wrong


 Just post a pic of your physique and prove him wrong! That'll show him!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Just post a pic of your physique and prove him wrong! That'll show him!


 Can't post pics on my phone for some reason. I have no need to prove him wrong. The guys leaner than me he's probably 12% I'm about 16% I've got about 2 stone on him though but then I've had 3 months off and only been back training 6 weeks. Just think it's a bit c**t'ish to insult the whole board it's Zach Efron not Ronnie Coleman


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> You're a solicitor no? Or training to be one? Your basing your opinion on a figure plucked out of thin air with no facts whatsoever you may want to address that, conjecture and whilst ass assumptions I don't believe wash in the legal world I may be wrong


 How on earth is my profession relevant at all, you're deflecting even worse now :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> Can't post pics on my phone for some reason. I have no need to prove him wrong. The guys leaner than me he's probably 12% I'm about 16% I've got about 2 stone on him though but then I've had 3 months off and only been back training 6 weeks. Just think it's a bit c**t'ish to insult the whole board it's Zach Efron not Ronnie Coleman


 It's easy just go on www.imgur.com and upload the pic there and then paste the URL here. Post one from 3 months ago before you had some time off!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Drogon said:


> How on earth is my profession relevant at all, you're deflecting even worse now :lol:


 No you're just looking silly plucking figures out of the air and insulting the entire board


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> It's easy just go on www.imgur.com and upload the pic there and then paste the URL here. Post one from 3 months ago before you had some time off!


 If I have time for a wax a spray tan and someone to take it I'll take a current one


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> No you're just looking silly plucking figures out of the air and insulting the entire board


 No, who look silly are you those slating Mr Efron's physique when they carry 40lbs more fat and the same amount of muscle


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> If I have time for a wax a spray tan and someone to take it I'll take a current one


 Jesus man. Thats one of the gayest things ive ever read.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks fantastic to me.


----------



## Williams Taylor (Oct 28, 2018)

Not Steroids


----------

